# Posture Theory



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

Soooo, I've been thinking about this theory and I wanna share with you guys to see what you all think. Imagine a kid, who carries a heavy backpack everyday to school, imagine he does that for a long time, that would affect his posture and make him slouch due to the counter pull he does on the weight of the backpack.

Now, think of our dogs, I think it makes an impact on the posture of the dog if we use a collar, a harness, or no collar/harness. What do you guys think of this? I'm putting this out, since it might be possible some of the faults that are displayed in some bullies are related to how the bully was brought up and not entirely on genes... 

A question, from the withers, it's supposed to go down then come up at the rear part and go back down to the tail part right? And the back legs are supposed to be a bit angled and not straight right?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

No I don't think a collar or harness will effect the dogs posture unless your talking about a heavy weighted collar. If a heavy weighted collar or large chain is placed around the dogs neck and isn't ever removed it can cause the dog problems. A regular collar or walking harness no. A lot of the Bullies you see with bad posture are the ones with bad genetics. It's a sad sad thing that happening in the bully world right now, you have these people who are new to the breed, have no clue what their doing, and are banking off of deformities. It's really a shame too that these "extreme" dogs are taking over the spotlight when there are really great AmBully breeders out there who care for the breed and produce clean, correct, sound dogs.


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

kg420 said:


> No I don't think a collar or harness will effect the dogs posture unless your talking about a heavy weighted collar. If a heavy weighted collar or large chain is placed around the dogs neck and isn't ever removed it can cause the dog problems. A regular collar or walking harness no. A lot of the Bullies you see with bad posture are the ones with bad genetics. It's a sad sad thing that happening in the bully world right now, you have these people who are new to the breed, have no clue what their doing, and are banking off of deformities. It's really a shame too that these "extreme" dogs are taking over the spotlight when there are really great AmBully breeders out there who care for the breed and produce clean, correct, sound dogs.


:goodpost:
And I agrre unless its a heavy chain put around the neck for your dog to wear bc you think that's what builds muscles in the neck then yea that would harm it.Bit these bullies are deformed there isn't a conformation on these dog really don't even know what the judges are looking for when judging these things.You have mastiff looking bulldog looking pit mix animals that weigh 100+lbs bit are like 14in short I just don't get it.I know its different weight classes bit dang its like 7 different breeds in one breed


----------



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

What i meant was, when walking them while they are still pups, they usually pull until you teach them not to, that could affect their posture, the fault could be a habit instead of a real fault, or a real fault more exaggerated by the posture.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

if he aint pullin, he aint stayin on my yard.

and no it shouldnt affect him, 

big heavy chain or weighted collar maybe.....


----------

